
Looking for book that explains programming concepts in simplest manner possible - toron123
I am amateur that is picking programming again after many years, looking for course&#x2F;book that explains concepts in as simple manner as possible. I intend to program for android using kotlin.
======
renre
There's always this range of books. Not sure you can get more simple than this
Beginning Programming All-In-One Desk Reference For Dummies
[https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0470108541/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0470108541/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_49kmEbAM2QYZE)

~~~
toron123
Thank you!

